# How to force a studio flash to fire with a D90?



## G41.25 (Sep 24, 2010)

I recently upgraded to a Nikon D90 and have been using it for studio photography (fashion). The camera is connected to one of the lights with a PC synch cable that is plugged into an adaptor on the hotshoe. Mode is set to manual, aperture varies, ISO 200, shutter varies from 1 sec to 1/200th sec.

Problem is that the lights don't always flash. Sometimes I can take 2 or 3 shots of darkness before the flash fires and then I get a perfectly exposed shot. There is no change in ambient lighting etc between shots.

I did a quick google and found someone else reporting exactly the same problem with his D90 and using a similar setup. His last post stated that he had discovered the problem was his 'trigger' - he'd replaced that and not had a problem since. I assume he means the adaptor on the hot shoe. I suppose it could be my adaptor too - just seems a bit of a coincidence.

Anyway, are there any settings that I need to have set that I may not already have? I've not touched the flash settings, I just plugged in the lights, and most of the time they appear to work - just not always!


----------



## ghache (Sep 24, 2010)

G41.25 said:


> I recently upgraded to a Nikon D90 and have been using it for studio photography (fashion). The camera is connected to one of the lights with a PC synch cable that is plugged into an adaptor on the hotshoe. Mode is set to manual, aperture varies, ISO 200, shutter varies from 1 sec to 1/200th sec.
> 
> Problem is that the lights don't always flash. Sometimes I can take 2 or 3 shots of darkness before the flash fires and then I get a perfectly exposed shot. There is no change in ambient lighting etc between shots.
> 
> ...


 
i never used one of these adapter but its probably a bad adapter or bad cable. 

i use some cheap CTR-301p ebay triggers and they work fine fireing 3-4 flash at the same time. i dont remember having problems with misfires.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2010)

Faulty cables, adapters & connections are fairly common with flash triggering.

You can get a wireless kit for pretty cheap, or a good one for a bit more.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I keep thinking the answer to the question is, "Hold a gun to its head and tell it if it doesn't fire, it will be either shot, or court-martialed."


----------



## table1349 (Sep 24, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I'm sorry, but I keep thinking the answer to the question is, "Hold a gun to its head and tell it if it doesn't fire, it will be either shot, or court-martialed."



What if it is the civilian version of the studio flash.  No court marshal for civilians?:mrgreen:


----------



## MarkF48 (Sep 24, 2010)

If all your cables and connectors seem OK.....

Google < nikon loose hotshoe >

I've seen a few threads in other forums about loose hotshoes on Nikon's as well as Canon's causing problems similar to yours.


----------



## taratcbird (Oct 29, 2011)

I have just found this thread as I am having exactly the same troubles with my D90 and studio lights. Did you manage to get it sorted? any tips? I have a wireless trigger and as far as I know its working fine when I click the trigger itself directly.


----------

